# Hi Flo---Standard Flo ????



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I am in quite a debate between a hi flow snowblower and a standard flow snowblower on bobcat skidsteers. I own a hi flow snowblower and run that on a bobcat S330. Very impressed with this combination. I am looking at adding another skidsteer and have been told that a standard flow blower matched with a standard flow machine will perform as well as a hi flow blower on a hi flow machine. Is this true? My thinking is that a hi flow blower should out perform a standard blower. More gallons per minute equals more work done. Most of my work is blowing large snow piles. 

Would appreciate your input.

Thanks Wade:waving:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

When I purchased my Cat with high flow they told me it was a different pump all together one had nothing to do with the other. Higher HP machine I have now, I have found helps run my Bush hog mower better then with the lower HP skid I once had. I can lower and raise the arms and have no issues with speed loss on the mower. The Cat 246B I used to have would slow the mower down allot now with the Cat 262C no problem. 

My std flow blower I had worked ok for the short time I had it and the little snow we had last year. High flow helps throw the snow further especially if its wet snow.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

They had a Cat snowblower in stock maybe he was trying to sell me that. LOL I'm not sure what the extra cost was for high flow but it wasn't huge and made sense to get it.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been told from the engineers of 2 different skidloader snowblower manufacturers that unless you are shoving large quantities of snow through the blower, high flow wasn't that big of a difference.
For all the different things you own, why a skid and blower for moving piles? There are alot of faster machines than skidloaders for moving snow. (or a tractor & blower) I have 3 skids and blowers but never use them for moving piles.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I had a blower on a ford newholland pto mount. Every time I went to use I would break the sheer pins .Spent more time fixing than working. I would buy a tractor to plow and blow with but. I dont know enough about them to get passed what the dealer is telling me. What is the best?


----------



## real550A (Jan 9, 2011)

I recently purchased a 773G w/standard flow and am going to fit it with a blower to clear my 1/4 mile sand driveway. Is there a big difference between mfgrs. like Bobcat, Erskine, Loftness, etc. as far as quality? Seeking all opinions, as I don't want to have to buy twice!
I do realize the gpm and flow have to match the machine. Thanks!


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

got a standard flow Bradco at the beginning of the winter. used it after every storm to blow back piles. it would blow the snow a good 30 ft and worked very well in my opinion especially for half the price of a high flow.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Depends on the size too...a standard flow is not gonna match a h/f unit say at 70 to 84inches... A h/f machine will bog down under heavy load... Think of it like locking your cars torque converter vs slipping to climb a hill... Our new deere 319d stand flow won't bog much... And our 332d new deere with high flow will but will more a lot more snow quicker...especially wet stuff a h/f can't beematched


----------

